# First Use Of White Wine Yeast In Hard Lemonade. Really High Fg



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (28/8/10)

Hi guys,

a couple of weeks ago (15/8) i put a hard lemonade down:

Final Vol 22ltrs

20 Medium Lemons
380g Grated Ginger
900g Lactose
2 large hot chillis
2kgs Dext

Yeast Nutrient and White wine yeast (10g)

O.G. ended up at 1040 but after 2weeks fermenting at 18-ish deg it seems to have stopped at 1020.

Is this as low as a wine yeast will go? or should i give it a f**kin good shake and leave it for a few days?


----------



## wynnum1 (28/8/10)

you do not have nutrient listed maybe that is why stoped at 1020


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (28/8/10)

wynnum1 said:


> you do not have nutrient listed maybe that is why stoped at 1020




Nutrient was added sorry! First post has now been changed.


----------



## manticle (28/8/10)

_WALLACE_ said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> a couple of weeks ago (15/8) i put a hard lemonade down:
> 
> ...




No way. Wine yeast should attenuate well - my ciders with ww yeast get to 1000 and lower. They include 500g lactose regularly too so the 900 you have shouldn't stop it at 1020. I would guess that 10g might have been an underpitch. What was the OG?


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (28/8/10)

manticle said:


> No way. Wine yeast should attenuate well - my ciders with ww yeast get to 1000 and lower. They include 500g lactose regularly too so the 900 you have shouldn't stop it at 1020. I would guess that 10g might have been an underpitch. What was the OG?




OG: 1040


----------



## manticle (28/8/10)

If you're hydrometer is correct then I'd say she has a while to go.

Try the usual stalled ferment tricks - swirl, warm, rack etc. If she doesn't budge, make an active starter with some more wine yeast and pitch it in.

In the meantime, do a fast ferment test with a hydrometer sample's worth.


----------



## pk.sax (29/8/10)

Kindly explain 'fast ferment' o beer god. I'd be interested to know too. My coopers fermenter seems to never bubble! No matter how tight I screw the lid on or if I replace airlock. Its new too, so it drives me nuts. Carboys are soooo soooo good.

Re OP: when my first ferment seemed to stall, I gave it an old sweater to wear and set a room heater a little distance from it. Bugger heated up to 22 C and the smell of beer was all in the air soon enough


----------



## manticle (29/8/10)

Described here part way down: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showarticle=130

It's not foolproof but should work.


----------



## pk.sax (29/8/10)

@M fank hu fary fary wuch 

I'm going to adopt this as my standard fermentation completion check in addition to my dodgy hydro.


----------

